# ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!



## Maitre (7. Aug. 2008)

Hallo und gute Abend,

wir haben in der Nähe von Köln gebaut und sind seit Februar in unser Haus eingezogen. Seit Monate sind wir jetzt schon mit den Aussenanlagen beschäftigt und seit 2 Wochen mit dem Gartenteichbau. Ich stelle hier mal einige Fotos rein wie er in den letzten Wochen gewachsen ist!

* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *

Das ganze Teil hat eine Schenkellänge von ca. 3,50 m, die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1,40 m (leider nur ca. 1/2 qm an dieser Stelle)

Fotos von der (Grauwacke) Steinwüste als Uferbefestigung folgen morgen.  

Gruß, Maitre


----------



## Dodi (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hallo Maitre,
gibt es auch einen Vornamen für uns? 

:willkommen hier im Forum.

Da bin ich aber gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung Deines Teiches.

Viel Erfolg bei der Fertigstellung und hier bei uns viel Spaß!


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Servus Maitre

Mein Name ist Helmut und wünsche dir ein 

Herzliches Willkommen  

Wie machst du das Ufer, wo jetzt noch die Schalbretter sind die, die Erde stützen  

Bitte lade die Bilder bei uns hoch, die Ladezeiten sind für Modemnutzer  
Wie es geht, ein Klick in meiner Signatur 

Edit: jetzt habe ich mir doch die beiden anderen Bilder angesehen, da hat sich meine Frage wohl erübrigt.
Dein Teich wird bestimmt recht schön.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hi,

du bist ja schnell bei der Sache  

schade das du die folie schon drinn hast - die falten hättest du auf jeden fall noch ziehen und dann umklappen sollen bevor du so viel wasser reinlässt.

Ans Vlies drunterpacken hast du aber gedacht oder ?

Bepflanzen willst du wohl hinter dem Teich nicht viel, sieht eng da aus ?

Bezüflich der Lage (Sonneneinstrahlung) hast du auch drauf geachtet ?

Filter schon gekauft / gepflant ?


----------



## Maitre (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hi,

einen Vornamen hab ich natürlich auch, also ich bin der Matthias.

Für die Modembenutzer (gibt es soetwas noch ?   ) hab ich auch nochmal die Bilder verkleinert.

@69Pflanzenfreund: Tja, wie die meisten hier hab ich mir versucht etwas Basiswissen im Internet anzulesen, aber Fehler haben wohl alle hier schon gemacht  

Zu den Falten: Leider ist der Teich wohl etwas Tief geworden und die Ufer sind ziemlich steil. Die Falten konnten wir wirklich nicht verhindern. Jetzt wo das Wasser noch höher ist sieht es aber ganz gut aus.

Flies: Statt Flies hab ich spezielle Teppichreste genommen. Die Teppiche werden in Shops eingesetzt und sind extrem Wiederstandsfähig. Das Material ist verdichtetes Filzgewebe, ich denke das Zeug ist sehr gut geeignet dafür.

Bepflanzung: Hinter dem Teich sind etwas 80 cm Platz, das könnte auf dem Foto täuschen. Eine Bepflanzung ist auf jeden Fall nach "hinten" und zur Seite "rechts" geplant und teilweise auch schon umgesetzt. Ich stell mal nachher noch aktuellere Fotos rein. Nach hinten hab ich 3 schöne Gräser (Lampenputzer und noch zwei so andere Teile) gepflanzt. Hab die Namen jetzt nicht im Kopf  

Sonneneinstrahlung: Der Teich bekommt leider viel Sonne, erst ab ca. 18 Uhr wird es weniger. Das Wasser ist ehrlich gesagt jetzt schon ganz schön warm geworden. Ich hoffe das die Gräser später mal etwas mehr Schatten spenden werden.

Filter ist gekauft und steht im Keller. Ist so ein Teil von Gardena (23 % beim Praktiker Aktion) mit UV Lampe und soll bis 5000 Liter Teiche ausreichend sein. Muss man das Teil jetzt sofort schon anschließen?

Edit: Heute wurden die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt. Der Hellweg Baumarkt in der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstelle hat die letzten Pflanzenreste der Saison verramscht - OK, die meisten sahen auch nicht mehr so wirklich toll aus...   Aber naja, vielleicht gehen sie an. Ich hab mal 3 Seerosen (so ca. 50 cm Tiefe) und noch einige andere Pflanzen für den Bereich 5-40 cm gekauft. Hoffe ich hab wenigstens beim Pflanzen keine Fehler gemacht: Erde großzügig abgewaschen, Pflanztöpfe mit Jute und Kies / Sand gemisch gefüllt und reingestellt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Maitre (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

So, Feierabend Bierchen nach der Arbeit. Hier das Resultat der letzten Tage. Steinwüste, Pflanzen am Rande und heute die Wasserpflanzen.

...diese ständigen Regenschauer machen mich noch wahnsinnig. Wie soll ich so jemals mit dem Garten voran kommen? :evil


----------



## Maitre (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Huhu!
...heute Mittag bei meinem Hausmeistergang hab ich schon die ersten Bewohner gesehen! Einige Froggies haben im strömenden Regen gebadet  

Der dicke Kollege mit der Krone ist natürlich nicht gemeint.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hi,

das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus !

Die schlitze zwischen den großen Randsteinen solltest du zum Schutz der Folie abdecken. Möglichst sollte gar keine Folie zu sehen sein.  (z.B.Steinfolie vorher drunter ?)

Ich hab gar keine Kapilarsperre geshenen, du hast aber eine gemacht oder ?

Der Filter von Gardena ist sicher ein Druckfilter oder ? - Ich hatte am Anfang auch so einen, die ersten 4 Tage hat er gefunzt dann war er kaputt, eine Klärung des Teichwassers war auch nicht besonders - falls du diesen hast, gib ihn lieber vor deiner 1. Benutzung zurück.

Bau dir evtl. einen Filter selber oder nimm einen fertigen Kammerfilter (Durchlauffilter)

Den Filter solltest du von Anfang an betreiben, evtl. kannst du noch Starterbakkis hinzu geben (muss aber nicht sein).

Am Anfang muss sich dieser erstmal einfahren, dein Teich wird auch erstmal etwas grün - was aber normal ist (Algenblüte).

Wenn Du fische reinsetzten willst, müstest du min. 6 Wochen waren, ich empfwehle dir allerdings diese erst im nächsten jahr im frühling zu kaufen.- Die fischies müssen sich fett für den winter anfressen und an den teich gewöhnen können bevor der winter kommt - das schaffen die nun nicht mehr.

Also, was hast du für nen filte rund wie gehts weiter ?


----------



## Franzel5 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hallo,

stehen die großen Steine direkt auf der Folie? Wenn ja, hätte ich Bedenken, dass diese Schaden nimmt. Besser Vlies drunterlegen oder das Ufer noch mit Ufermatte sichern. Die schützt die Folie vor Sonnenlicht und Beschädigungen und außerdem können Pflanzen darauf wachsen.

Was Du jetzt noch brauchst sind Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest oder ähnliches. Die sind sehr wichtig für das biologische Gleichgewicht.

Solange Du keine Fische im Teich hast, brauchst Du den Filter eigentlich nicht anzuschalten. Die anfänglichen Trübungen im Teich vergehen nach ein paar Tagen.

Vergiß bitte Empfehlungen nur 6 Wochen mit dem evtl. Einsatz von Fischen zu warten. In 6 Wochen werden sich die Wasserwerte nicht ausreichend stabilisiert haben. Außerdem wirst Du auf Nachwuchs der Amphibien bei den meisten Fischarten verzichten müssen.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hallo Matthias, 

herzlich Willkommen... der Frosch auf dem vierten Bild ist glaub ich der König... der zieht die Jungen auf :crazy 

Wolf


----------



## Maitre (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hi,

heute konnte ich gar nichts machen ausser etwas Optimierung:

@Ralf: Steinfolie ist mir zu teuer, die Kostet ja ein Vermögen im Baumarkt, ich glaube 29 EUR je lfm. Kapillarsperre mach ich mal ein Foto von. Die Folie steht senkrecht nach oben im Bereich Übergang Teich - Festland. Ist nicht besonders toll, wird aber wohl gehen. Wie gesagt, ich mach noch ein Detailfoto. Zum Filter: das Teilchen heisst "Gardena UVC Teichfilter Set F 5000 S" und hat so ein mehrstufiges __ Filtersystem. Keine Ahnung ob das ein Druckfilter ist. Hatte eh vor den Teich so zu bauen das man keinen Filter benötigt, also das der Teich es selber schafft sich sauber zu halten. Vielleicht klappt es ja! Fische? Werden erst kommen wenn der Teich sich selber saaber hällt, denke mal frühestens im nächsten Frühjahr! Ich hatte an 8 Goldfische gedacht, ist ja in China eine Glückszahl!  

@Frenzel: Mit den Steinen hast Du recht, ich hab angefangen für jeden Stein aus den Resten der Folie einen eigenen Untersetzer zu machen. Die Steine stehen aber auch nicht direkt auf der Erde, unter der Folie ist dort überall noch dieser Kugelgarn Teppich drunter. Unterwasser Pflanzen: Hab mir bei unserem Dehner Gartenmarkt einige Wasserpestpflanzen besorgt und in das Wasser geworfen. Ich hoffe die machen einen guten Job! Zu den Fischen: Wie gesagt, erst im nächsten Jahr! Ich hab mich mal für das erste mit 2 Süßwassermuscheln begnügt (auch Reste Verkauf beim Dehnert Gartenmarkt). Vielleicht verzichte ich aber auch auf die Fische, mal sehen wie der Teich sich verhällt.

@Wolf:   ...ich liebe __ Frösche! Die sind einfach Klasse, hab noch so einen Kollegen aus Ton vor der Haustüre sitzen, einen aus Gusseisen am Teich (kleiner) und den großen mit der Krone!


PS: Ich hatte ja die Reste vom Hellweg Baumarkt an __ Teichrosen gekauft und in ca. 80 cm Tiefe versenkt - und was sehe ich heute, 24 Stunden später? Die Blätter sind bestimmst schon 15 cm nach oben gewachsen!!! Wow, sind die so schnell?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hi,

dein filter ist ein Durchlauffilter, na ja vielleicht bringt der ja was bei dir, mir hat sowas nicht ausgereicht - ich wollte unbedingt glasklares wasser. Ich habe mir auch so ein Teil gekauft aber nur wegen der UVC und der Pumpe, den eigentlichen Filterkörper hab ich mir dann selbergebaut.

Leider ist dein Teich recht klein und ein klares Wasser (auch ohne Fische)wirst du ohne betrieb eines Filters nicht bekommen - da müsste schon der Teich komplett mit Wasserreinigenden Pflanzen zugewachsen sein.

Schau dir dazu mal die interaktive Pflanzenliste vom Werner an:
* defekter Link entfernt *


Bei einem 40.000 L Naturteich siehts natürlich etwas anders aus, hier hält sich das Biologische Gleichgewicht besser und man kann überlegen ob man nun einen Filter brauich oder nicht - je nach Wassersichtanspruch eben.

Ich hab anstatt der teuren Steinfolie Buntkies (8/16er) ausm Rhein genommen um die Lücken zu füllen (20Kg a 3 €)

also, wie gehts weiter ?


----------



## Maitre (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Hi Ralf,

heute mal wieder beim Dehner gewesen, Reste aufkaufen. Ich schreib mal morgen was ich schon alles im Teich hab. Bzgl. der Wasserqualität hoffe ich echt das es ohne Filter auskommt. Wir werden sehen..


----------



## Maitre (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ...und noch ein neuer Teich in der Nähe von Köln!*

Heute geht es weiter! ...heute werden auch die ersten Seerosen an der Oberfläche auftauchen, Wahnsinn wie die das so schnell geschafft haben.


----------

